

Google Docs: use of an URL parameter is a violation of intergalactic law - rayvega
http://docs.google.com/DocAction?action=unsupported_browser

======
TeHCrAzY
Amusing. Loaded it in Chrome, and my first thought was "why in the world do
they not support Chrome?". Lightbulb.

~~~
emmelaich
Same, except I was using privoxy as well, so suspected that. Kept me er ...
amused for a little bit longer than yourself most probably :-)

